# Heartbreaking... can someone help?



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

http://newyork.craigslist.org:80/brk/pet/821357348.html

Injured Pigeon (Sheepshead Bay)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-08-31, 6:27PM EDT


There is a very injured, one-legged pigeon, with a broken / maimed right wing in the vicinity of Haring Street & Avenue Z in Sheepshead Bay. I first spotted him in the side parking lot of the Nostrand Shopping Center on Haring off of Z. He can hop a little, but can't get very far without falling over. It is incredibly sad to look at. 

I tried calling all manner of veterinary-related places to see if someone could pick him up or care for it (my landlord won't let me take it in the house due to possible disease [?]), at least until after Labor Day when Animal Care & Control, or some manner of rehabilitative shelter is open. 

No one would take it, so it is left to fend for itself, which is heartbreaking. I really hope somebody sees this and is interested in caring for an injured animal. Please respond if you are interested and I would be happy to direct you to the vicinity of where the animal is (I left it a bowl of bird food). 

I know there's someone out there who is not adamantly against caring for an injured pigeon in their home. Please respond ASAP. 


Location: Sheepshead Bay


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

tonyb is in Brooklyn, let me eamil him this link.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Bumping up


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Bumping up


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

The ad has been posted to the NYC PIGEON RESCUE CENTRAL yahoo group and I've answered the ad asking for a phone number so Dan from the yahoo group can call the person, get more details & arrange a pickup. I'll keep everyone posted of course.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks Dez. I was wanting your help on this one.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The poor thing! What a target he is. I hope they can catch him soon. Real soon. Sending up prayers right now.


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

Sending good thoughts. I wish the original poster had thought to put him in a box or something. I mean, does the landlord inspect PACKAGES??? It's not like a cat who's going to meow inside a carrier after all!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

SerendipityCA said:


> Sending good thoughts. I wish the original poster had thought to put him in a box or something. I mean, does the landlord inspect PACKAGES??? It's not like a cat who's going to meow inside a carrier after all!


I know. I thought of that too. How would the landlord know that you had a pigeon? Not like they bark or anything. And it doesn't seem that this one would be doing a lot of loud cooing.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I too thought of that... I suggested to the posted that he/she could possibly sneak the pigeon inside in a shoe box until Dan could come pick it up. I haven't heard back from the poster yet - but am hopeful that I'll hear something soon.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Thanks so much Dez for you intervention. I pray this all turns out well.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Dezirrae said:


> I too thought of that... I suggested to the posted that he/she could possibly sneak the pigeon inside in a shoe box until Dan could come pick it up. I haven't heard back from the poster yet - but am hopeful that I'll hear something soon.


Both Myriam and I sent her emails last night, asking her to sneak the poor little guy inside.


----------



## silverbranch (Jul 16, 2008)

It could be a case where she just rents a room in someone's house, which would make it diffult. I was forced to do that when I first moved to NYC a long time ago as I couldn't afford anything else. Horrible, horrible living situation, but sometimes you just gotta do what you have to. If I still lived there I would go help for sure.


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

Two NYCPRC members (Phyll and Bob) are going to look for this unhappy pigeon in Brooklyn.
I hope they find it. I could not sleep over it.


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

*He is saved!!!*

Bob and Phyll found the poor baby 

Here is Phyll's post on NYCPRC:

_Bob & I checked both parking lots & there were no pigeons around. We went around the entire block looking for the injured pigeon. 
As we walked, I prayed out loud, begging God to let us find him if he was still there.
We didn't find him & arrived back at the car.
I went back to the large parking lot. There he was, in front of me, standing in an empty parking spot with an SUV starting to pull in. I said, "Please watch the pigeon," as I ran to get him.
I was happy to see that he had enough stamina to try to get away, & I was SO happy to find him that I started to cry. As people looked at me, I said, "Thank you, Jesus!" then brought the pigeon to the car.
This poor soul is bad condition. Aside from having only one leg, his tail & both wings are messed up.
Thanks to all who prayed for his rescue._


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Ya-hoo!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

So glad to read of the rescue.

So sad to read of why there needed to be a rescue.

Hope the little one gets the care and love it needs, and lives a happy life.

Thank you so much Bob and Phyll and everyone else who helped make this possible.

Hope we get a follow-up on this rescue. A very happy ending, especially!

Hope to get around to visiting you someday, Myriam! So nice to see you posting!

Larry


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

That is soooooo wonderful  Thank you Bob and Phyll - and thank you Myriam!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for some excellent team work, and special thanks to Phyll
and Bob.....

fp


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Thank God! and Thank you Bob & Phyll. This was a true heartbreaking situation. I pray with the proper care this bird will recover.

If possible, could you please keep us posted.

Louise


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I am so relieved that they got him. The good Lord must have been watching out for him.


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

Oh, bless you Bob and Phyll and everybody who held out their hands virtually and literally to create a lifeline for this poor little guy.

You know, over 20 years ago when I found a cat in a carrier with a scratching post and a sign that said "FREE" just sitting on the street in my upscale yuppie neighborhood, I decided that for the rest of my life, any animal that crossed my path that needed my help, I would help it no questions asked. Because when I saw that cat, I wondered how many people had walked past it until I stopped and picked it up and took it to a no-kill shelter. I said to myself "If not now, when? If not me, who?"

When I think of that little pigeon sitting there badly injured, I have to ask - HOW MANY FREAKING PEOPLE SAW THAT PIGEON and did nothing?

Even before I made a commitment to help animals, if I saw an injured pigeon I would help it. I didn't know about Wildcare then, so one time a pigeon got hit by a car in front of me when I was walking out of my apartment to catch the bus to go to work...I called in late and drove it 30 miles to the only place I knew that might rehab injured pigeons. That was in the days before the internet. They said he was too badly injured to save, so they euthanized him. At least it was a humane death, because I just couldn't have borne the thought of that pigeon flopping around on the sidewalk dying an agonizing death. 

I guess you can divide the world into two kinds of people. Those who SEE an animal in need, really SEE it, and have compassion, and CAN'T walk by and ignore it - and the 95% who can. Thank god this little guy crossed the radar of someone who belongs to the 5% who will help.


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

Larry_Cologne said:


> Hope to get around to visiting you someday, Myriam! So nice to see you posting!
> 
> Larry


You are welcome in Lapalomatrise, Larry, whenever you want .


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Ditto*



Larry_Cologne said:


> So glad to read of the rescue.
> 
> So sad to read of why there needed to be a rescue.
> 
> ...


DITTO to everything Larry said, I couldn't said it better myself!


----------

